# trigger-happy



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

Ιδιωματική φράση που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος το έχει εύκολο να τραβήξει τη σκανδάλη. Ή ότι πρώτα πυροβολεί και μετά σκέφτεται. Έχει ειπωθεί για κάποιους αστυνομικούς σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις. 

Ομολογώ ότι δεν θεωρώ εύκολο να μεταφραστεί. Επίσης, να τονίσω πως το -happy θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως συνθετικό και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, όπως criticism-happy (αυτός που αρέσκεται στην εύκολη κριτική). 


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/trigger-happy

http://el.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trigger+happy

Επειδή το έχω συναντήσει μόνο προφορικά και σε ταινίες που είδα, δεν έχω μπει ποτέ στη λογική να το μεταφράσω μονολεκτικά. Υπάρχει άραγε μονολεκτική απόδοση; 

Επίσης, σας προτρέπω να βρούμε μια απόδοση που να μπορεί: α) να μπει σε κείμενο, β) να χωρέσει σε υπότιτλο

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Παρότι μπορεί να μην βοηθά στην απόδοση, ας το αφήσω εδώ να βρίσκεται — καθότι λέγεται μεν αλλά δεν έχει ακόμη λημματογραφηθεί κάπου: *οπλόκαυλος*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Κάτι ανάμεσα σε «με το δάχτυλο στη σκανδάλη» (κάτι που όμως συχνά χρησιμοποιείται για να δώσει τη σημασία τού «με το όπλο παρά πόδα») και το απλό, παλιό, κλασικό «αρειμάνιος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Μεταφορικά δεν αρκεί απλώς το _ευέξαπτος_;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

Πώς το χρησιμοποιείς το "αρειμάνιος" σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Δίνεις ένα παράδειγμα, σε παρακαλώ; Επίσης, θα το καταλάβαιναν όλοι;


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2015)

...
Με την πρώτη σημασία του _αρειμάνιου_, δηλαδή του πολεμόχαρου (bellicose, pugnacious, quarrelsome κατά τον Γεωργακά), όχι με την ειρωνική, αυτού που παριστάνει τον άγριο (fierce-looking, swaggering, strutting, ostentatious γράφει πάλι ο Γεωργακάς). Ίσως και με την τρίτη, του μανιώδη. Αλλά νομίζω ότι σήμερα για τους περισσότερους ο αρειμάνιος παραπέμπει μάλλον στον καπνιστή.

Εξ ου και η ιδέα _σκανδαλομανής_. Αλλά εδώ, όπως και ο _σκανδαλόφιλος_ που μου κατέβηκε για να βολέψουμε και τη γενική χρήση του -happy, αυτή η ιδέα έχει το μειονέκτημα της μη διάκρισης σκανδάλης-σκανδάλου.

Όχι πως ενδιαφέρει κανέναν, αλλά εκεί το πρωτοάκουσα, από τον Ντίλαν στο _Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid: _







There’s always some new stranger sneakin’ glances
_Some trigger-happy fool willin’ to take chances_
And some old whore from San Pedro to make advances
Advances on your spirit and your soul

Guitars will play your grand finale
Down in some Tularosa alley
Maybe in the Rio Pecos valley
Billy, you’re so far away from home

Τι κακό είν' αυτό με τον Ντίλαν; Πιο εύκολα βρίσκεις ψύλλο στ' άχυρα παρά πρωτότυπο κομμάτι του σε βίντεο στο ιντερνέτι.
Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν ακόμα οι δίσκοι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μεταφορικά δεν αρκεί απλώς το _ευέξαπτος_;



Ναι, και *θερμοκέφαλος*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να σχηματίσουμε ελετοειδή σύνθετα με το -χαρής; Οπλοχαρής, κριτικοχαρής κλπ.;


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να σχηματίσουμε ελετοειδή σύνθετα με το -χαρής; Οπλοχαρής, κριτικοχαρής κλπ.;



Μπορούμε, κατά τα _πολεμοχαρής, αιμοχαρής_ (το _περιχαρής _κ.τ.ό. δεν τα βάζω στο παιχνίδι, χωρίς ουσιαστικό για πρώτο συνθετικό, ούτε το _υδροχαρής _κ.τ.ό. που δηλώνουν διαβίωση ή προτίμηση σε συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον), και νομίζω πως είναι καλή ιδέα —ασχέτως αν στο trigger-happy δεν παίζει, και λόγω σκανδάλης-σκανδάλου και λόγω ύφους. Ούτε ο _οπλοχαρής _πάει στο trigger-happy, γιατί μπορεί να δηλώνει ότι απλά χαίρεται με τα όπλα, όχι οπωσδήποτε ότι ανυπομονεί να πυροβολήσει.

ΛΚΝ:
*-χαρής -ής -ές* : β' συνθετικό σε σύνθετα λόγια επίθετα: 1. δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο βρίσκει ευχαρίστηση, ικανοποίηση σ΄ αυτό που δηλώνει ή υπονοεί το α' συνθετικό: _αιμο~, πολεμο~_. 2. (ζωολ., βοτ.) δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο ζώο ή φυτό ζει ή ευδοκιμεί στο περιβάλλον που συνεπάγεται το α' συνθετικό· (πρβ.-βιος[SUB]1[/SUB], -φιλος[SUB]1[/SUB]): _ελο~, ηλιο~, λιμνο~, υδρο~._


Από την άλλη, γιατί μόνο ελετοειδή και λογιόμορφα; 
Ο _πολεμόχαρος _(και ο _αιματόχαρος/αιμόχαρος_) δεν μας κάνει για πρότυπο ή μήπως ο -χαρος είναι πολύ δυσοίωνος;


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> λέγεται μεν αλλά δεν έχει ακόμη λημματογραφηθεί κάπου: *οπλόκαυλος*.



Να θυμίσω και τον πύρκαυλο, ο οποίος συνήθως σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό απ' ό,τι βλέπω, αλλά:
α) έγω τον είχα μάθει ως χαρακτηρισμό διάφορων ημιάγριων πιτσιρικάδων που έχουν μανία με τις συγκρούσεις με την αστυνομία και τις μολότωφ (και χαντακώνουν διαδηλώσεις) - οπότε ταιριάζει υπό αυτήν την έννοια και
β) όπως κι αν έχει, αν το επιτρέπει το υφολογικό επίπεδο, νομίζω ότι μπορεί να αποδειχτεί χρήσιμος (π.χ., στον υποτιτλισμό).


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2015)

Άσχετο βέβαια, αλλά μέχρι πρότινος νόμιζα ότι ο _πύρκαυλος_ επρόκειτο για αυτόν που είναι trigger-happy.

Domino we cross-posted. I can't believe we mentioned the same term! How likely was that to happen? :lol:


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2015)

...
Να βάλω κι ένα συνώνυμο στο παιχνίδι;

*itchy trigger finger* (_plural_ itchy trigger fingers)

1. The trigger finger of a person eager to fire their weapon or likely to do so unexpectedly.  

_~ As jittery as everyone was, there were bound to be some itchy trigger fingers, American and Kuwaiti.

~ Travel at night was forbidden and frankly, none of us seemed upset about this as we all knew how the U.S. Army troops had itchy trigger fingers._


2._ (idiomatic) _The metaphorical trigger finger of a person with a tendency or readiness to act in haste or without consideration; a tendency to so act. 

_Given any remote chance to gun down an effective spokesman for conservative economics as a secret fascist and torturer, even Nobel laureates can, we see, succumb to an itchy trigger finger.

_See also: quick on the draw adj, quick-tempered adj

My Last Request - Grim (The Itchy Trigger Finger Niggas)



Spoiler










Τρώγονται να πατήσουν τη σκανδάλη.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 28, 2015)

cougr said:


> μέχρι πρότινος νόμιζα ότι ο _πύρκαυλος_ επρόκειτο για αυτόν που είναι trigger-happy.



Φυσικά, πιστεύω ότι σωστά νόμιζες.
Επίσης, προτείνω: 
_...ο πύρκαυλος επρόκειτο για σημαίνει αυτόν που είναι trigger-happy._



cougr said:


> Domino we cross-posted. I can't believe we mentioned the same term! How likely was that to happen? :lol:



Σίγουρα, αρκετά δύσκολο, ωστόσο μπορούμε (γενικότερα, στη ζωή) να το δούμε κι έτσι ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Πω, τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα με τον πύρκαυλο! Εμείς «πυρκαυλάκι» λέγαμε περιπαικτικά το πυραυλάκι, παναπεί το έξτρα μπαρμπαδελάκι που κέρδιζες στα ηλεκτρονικά.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Πω, τι μου θυμίσατε τώρα με τον πύρκαυλο! Εμείς «πυρκαυλάκι» λέγαμε περιπαικτικά το πυραυλάκι, παναπεί το έξτρα μπαρμπαδελάκι που κέρδιζες στα ηλεκτρονικά.



Κάτι θυμάμαι κι εγώ.
Ωστόσο, to get back to the point, νομίζω ότι, αν δεν τον πούμε «σκανδαλοχαρούμενο» ή κάτι τέτοιο (και γελάσει και το παρδαλό πυρκαυλάκι), ο _πύρκαυλος_ είναι μια καλή πρόταση όσον αφορά στην αναζήτηση μονολεκτικής απόδοσης.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ.


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Φυσικά, πιστεύω ότι σωστά νόμιζες.
> Επίσης, προτείνω:
> _...ο πύρκαυλος επρόκειτο για σημαίνει αυτόν που είναι trigger-happy._



Ευχαριστώ!



dominotheory said:


> Σίγουρα, αρκετά δύσκολο, ωστόσο μπορούμε (γενικότερα, στη ζωή) να το δούμε κι έτσι ;)



Huge coincidence as far as I'm concerned.:)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, ο *πυρόκαυλος*, που θα ήταν και σωστά σχηματισμένος, σημαίνει άλλα πράγματα:

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Purokaulos_23040/
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/purokaulos_purokablos_5562/


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, ο *πυρόκαυλος*, που θα ήταν και σωστά σχηματισμένος, σημαίνει άλλα πράγματα:
> 
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Purokaulos_23040/
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/purokaulos_purokablos_5562/



Εγώ αυτόν, όπως και πολλά άλλα -εξίσου λούμπεν και διασκεδαστικά- του slang, ούτε που τον έχω ακούσει.

Σίγουρα, όμως, είναι καθιερωμένος, έχει περάσει εδώ και δεκαετίες και χρησιμοποιείται, ο _πύρκαυλος_ (που λέγαμε - δες και στο #10), με αυτήν ακριβώς την έννοια (η οποία τον κάνει κατάλληλο για την περίπτωση που εξετάζουμε):

2. Inclined to react violently at the slightest provocation.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/trigger-happy


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Nickel, όντως το σλανγκρ λημματογραφεί πλάι-πλάι καθιερωμένες κι εδραιωμένες σλανγκιές με απλώς ευρηματικές λεξιπλασίες και πρωτολογισμούς.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2015)

Εγώ το έχω αποδώσει κάμποσες φορές σε βιβλία που έχω κάνει ως _τραβοπιστόλης_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

LOL. Είναι αυτό που λένε «τραβηχτικός τύπος».


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είναι αυτό που λένε «τραβηχτικός τύπος».


quick on the draw 

πυροκαυλιά... πυροβολιάρης


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2015)

Πάντως ό,τι έχει μέσα το -καυλος δεν αντιστοιχεί στο register του trigger-happy, το οποίο δεν έχει τίποτα το σεξουαλικό· άρα κατά βάσιν απορρίπτεται.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2015)

daeman said:


> quick on the draw



He's really quick on the draw, that's why he's so good at triggernometry :devil:


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πάντως ό,τι έχει μέσα το -καυλος δεν αντιστοιχεί στο register του trigger-happy, το οποίο δεν έχει τίποτα το σεξουαλικό· άρα κατά βάσιν απορρίπτεται.



Έχεις υπόψη σου τη χρήση (ναι, του _πύρκαυλου_) για την οποία μιλάω, σίγουρα; Νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος, γιατί κι εκεί ισχύει ακριβώς αυτό που λες παραπάνω για το trigger-happy. Όσον αφορά το register δες παρακάτω (informal/disapproving, στο Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary).




Costas said:


> Εγώ το έχω αποδώσει κάμποσες φορές σε βιβλία που έχω κάνει ως _τραβοπιστόλης_.



*informal *
Someone who is trigger-happy often uses his or her gun, shooting with very little reason: 
_Their police are worryingly trigger-happy._

*disapproving*
ready to use violence or force immediately, without careful thought
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/trigger-happy

_Οι αστυνομικοί τους είναι ανησυχητικά πύρκαυλοι.
Οι αστυνομικοί τους είναι ανησυχητικά τραβοπιστόληδες._

Τι νομίζεις ότι είναι προτιμότερο;
Ή, για να το θέσω καλύτερα, βρίσκεις ότι μπορεί να στέκει το ένα αλλά όχι το άλλο;


Ακόμη, πιστεύω ότι το επιχείρημα περί σεξουαλικότητας είναι ανακριβές και απλώς δημιουργεί σύγχιση, μιας και μια διεστραμμένη μορφή ευχαρίστησης υπονοείται και στις δυο λέξεις (trigger-*happy* και πύρ*καυλος*).


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2015)

Προτείνω κι εγώ να αφήσουμε τον πύρκαυλο στην ησυχία του, δηλαδή στην πρώτη (και μοναδική νόμιζα έως τώρα) σημασία του, τη σεξουαλική.
Δεν είναι καθόλου νεολογισμός, ούτε επινόηση του slang.gr. Είναι παλιά λαϊκότερη απόδοση αυτού που έλεγε ο Εμπειρίκος *καυλοπυρέσσων*.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2015)

Earion said:


> Προτείνω κι εγώ να αφήσουμε τον πύρκαυλο στην ησυχία του, δηλαδή στην πρώτη (και μοναδική νόμιζα έως τώρα) σημασία του, τη σεξουαλική.
> Δεν είναι καθόλου νεολογισμός, ούτε επινόηση του slang.gr. Είναι παλιά λαϊκότερη απόδοση αυτού που έλεγε ο Εμπειρίκος *καυλοπυρέσσων*.



Πολύ κακό για έναν πύρκαυλο - αλλά δεν γίνεται να ξέρεις ότι δεκάδες χιλιάδες Έλληνες χρησιμοποιούν μια λέξη μ' έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο (informal/disapproving) και να κάνεις λες και δεν βλέπεις τον ελέφαντα στο δωμάτιο.

Επίσης, από το slang.gr:

1. πύρκαυλος	
Να δώσω και γω μια τρίτη ερμηνεία. Το ξέρω και με την έννοια του «πυρ και μανία», δηλ. έξαλλος και καβλωμένος για καυγά.
_Δεν ξέρω αν το εννοεί ή αν παίζει θέατρο, πάντως γίνεται πύρκαυλος και σε κάνει ρόμπα μπροστά σε όλους._

3. πύρκαυλος
Ο υπερβολικά ενθουσιώδης, που η καύλα του για κάτι δεν κρατιέται, ωσάν πύραυλος.
_Τι θα γίνει ρε πύρκαυλε; Θα φύγεις με το μηχανάκι μου δεμένο στην κολόνα;_
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/purkaulos_105


ΥΓ. Αδύνατον να _αφήσεις τον πύρκαυλο στην ησυχία του_. Όπως κι η λέξη δείχνει, δεν είναι καθόλου ήσυχος 

Α, και αυτό, σχετικά με την προέλευση του trigger-happy (πρόσφατο, επίσης).


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Ready to react violently, especially by shooting, on the slightest provocation: 

territory controlled by trigger-happy bandits
Regan gasped, surprised, not expecting such a fierce attack from his cousin, though she was known to be violent and trigger-happy.
It exceeded the 4 x 6 inches allowed by the jail, so I was pleasantly surprised that it was not rejected by the trigger-happy mailroom.
Johnson saw the risk posed by trigger-happy reporters and presidents mistaking passion for facts while dispatching others to march in enemy crosshairs.

Επειδή η αγγλική λέξη είναι κοινότατη, δεν θα την απέδιδα με λεξιπλασία ή ασυνήθιστους νεολογισμούς. Θα επιχειρούσα την πιο ταιριαστή περιφραστική απόδοση.


territory controlled by trigger-happy bandits
...που ελέγχεται από πολεμόχαρους ληστές / ληστές που κυκλοφορούν με το δάχτυλο στη σκανδάλη
Regan gasped, surprised, not expecting such a fierce attack from his cousin, though she was known to be violent and trigger-happy.
...βίαιη και ευερέθιστη 
It exceeded the 4 x 6 inches allowed by the jail, so I was pleasantly surprised that it was not rejected by the trigger-happy mailroom.
...τυπολάτρες της ταχυδρομικής διεκπεραίωσης
Johnson saw the risk posed by trigger-happy reporters and presidents mistaking passion for facts while dispatching others to march in enemy crosshairs.
...αρειμάνιους / πολεμοχαρείς δημοσιογράφους
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/trigger-happy?searchDictCode=all


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Επειδή η αγγλική λέξη είναι κοινότατη, δεν θα την απέδιδα με λεξιπλασία ή ασυνήθιστους νεολογισμούς. Θα επιχειρούσα την πιο ταιριαστή περιφραστική απόδοση.



Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το μέρος της συζήτησης που με αφορά είχε να κάνει με την αναζήτηση μονολεκτικής απόδοσης.

Επίσης, υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή, όπου ο συντάκτης, αν θέλει -και έχει το ελεύθερο- να σοκάρει λίγο, μπορεί άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσει τον ακατονόμαστο πύρκαυλο (που δένει πολύ ωραία με οποιαδήποτε απόδοση του "no killer cops in our community").


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι το μέρος της συζήτησης που με αφορά είχε να κάνει με την αναζήτηση μονολεκτικής απόδοσης.



Να θυμίσω ότι η ατζέντα μου είναι πολύ ευρύτερη από τις ανάγκες των ερωτώντων. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2015)

Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως, που είμαι ο ερωτών, δύσκολα θα έβαζα στο αγγλικό παράδειγμα #3 και #4 αυτή τη λέξη. Νομίζω πως συνδέεται αποκλειστικά με τα όπλα και πόσο γρήγορα τα τραβάει κάποιος. Αντίθετα στο #3 θα έβαζα protocol-happy μάλλον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως, που είμαι ο ερωτών, δύσκολα θα έβαζα στο αγγλικό παράδειγμα #3 και #4 αυτή τη λέξη. Νομίζω πως συνδέεται αποκλειστικά με τα όπλα και πόσο γρήγορα τα τραβάει κάποιος. Αντίθετα στο #3 θα έβαζα protocol-happy μάλλον.



Επειδή τα παραδείγματα είναι από το σώμα κειμένων του ODE, θέλεις να πεις ότι, όταν μεταφράζουμε και πέσουμε πάνω σε χρήση λέξης ή φράσης με την οποία δεν συμφωνούμε, αντί να μεταφράσουμε θα ήταν καλύτερο να στείλουμε επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας για τον τρόπο που χρησιμοποιήθηκε η λέξη (ή η φράση);


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2015)

Μπορούμε; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Μπορούμε; :)


Εγώ το έχω κάνει μερικές φορές. Αλλά, εκτός από το θράσος, υπήρχαν και οι κατάλληλες περιστάσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2015)

Σε τέτοιου είδους ζητήσεις δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσπαθεί ο ένας να πείσει τους άλλους για την "καλύτερη" απόδοση. Εξαρτάται πάρα πολύ από τα συμφραζόμενα, από το είδος του βιβλίου κλπ. Αυτό το κρίνει ο μεταφραστής μπροστά στο κείμενό του. Ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει και την "ευθύνη".


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

...
Trigger Hippie - Morcheeba






Tune in, drop out of love,
Pull the trigger, I'm a hippie
Love love love, I'm a trigger hippie, yeah

Zoom in, cut out at sound
Make it feel so trippy
Hung up, let down to ground
Forget the kill, it's far too sticky


----------

